# snapaid – verification of torrents for FreeBSD-provided virtual disks/machines and .iso files



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 20, 2021)

<https://wiki.freebsd.org/Torrents> suggests use of *snapaid*.

From <https://www.funkthat.com/gitea/jmg/snapaid#user-content-quick-start> suggests:

`wget https://www.funkthat.com/gitea/jmg/snapaid/raw/branch/master/snapaid.sh`

– that's 404, not found.

Instead, should people get the file below?

<https://www.funkthat.com/gitea/jmg/snapaid/src/branch/main/snapaid.sh>

With the latter: 


```
% ./snapaid.sh find
./snapaid.sh: 1: Syntax error: newline unexpected (expecting word)
% ./snapaid.sh verify /Volumes/t500/VirtualBox/BSD/FreeBSD/FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64.raw.xz
./snapaid.sh: 1: Syntax error: newline unexpected (expecting word)
%
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Instead, should people get the file below?
> 
> <https://www.funkthat.com/gitea/jmg/snapaid/src/branch/main/snapaid.sh>


That's a link to the page, you want the "raw" file, not the HTML page.

This should be good: https://www.funkthat.com/gitea/jmg/snapaid/raw/branch/main/snapaid.sh


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 20, 2021)

SirDice said:


> … the "raw" file, not the HTML page. …



Thanks! Sorry for the brain fart.


```
% ./snapaid.sh find
Necessary keys have not been imported into key ring.
Please obtain they following keyid(s):
78B342BA26C7B2AC681EA7BE524F0C37A0B946A3

The keys may be obtained from the following URLs:
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/doc/head/share/pgpkeys/gjb.key?view=co

and imported into GPG w/ the --import option.  This can be
done via the command:
fetch -o - https://svnweb.freebsd.org/doc/head/share/pgpkeys/gjb.key?view=co | gpg --import -

For extra security, additional verification should be done, such
as manually verifying finger prints.
% fetch -o - https://svnweb.freebsd.org/doc/head/share/pgpkeys/gjb.key?view=co | gpg --import -
fetch: No match.
gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
gpg: Total number processed: 0
%
```

*PS* I'll try to find an equivalent URL in cgit …


----------

